# Envirocare Envirowax



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Envirocare Polymer Sealant Enviro Wax*

*Price & Availablilty:*

£10.95 (incl VAT) 12 FL OZ (US)

Available from Matt at i4detailing;
http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Enviro-Wax_1.html

*Used on:
*
Volvo S40 in Flint Grey

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

•	Keep The Earth Clean & Green
•	Safe On Clear Coat
•	Contains Carnauba
•	No VOC's
•	Biodegradable
•	Smooths Rough Paint

An outstanding polish and wax formula that safely removes light contaminants, oxidation and blemishes to smooth out the painted surface.

Enviro-Wax is a unique blend of polymers that forms a durable protective coating and deep shine.

This product is compatible with EnviroCare Spray Detailer and will not be removed with Enviro-Wash under normal conditions.

*Packaging:*

The bottle is a different shape to the majority you see in the detailing world but more importantly it is labelled clearly and straight to the point as with the rest of their range.



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*

After many sniffs, and almost getting the wax on my nose their is virtually no scent at all so not much to report here however the liquid is a very 'green' green and relatively thick so hopefully should spread nicely and go along way.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

Usually for a wax/sealant cutting and cleaning power does not apply however for this product it is slightly different, I would call this sealant an AIO (All In One) as during the test I found it to mask light scratches which I have tried to capture in the image below and gives the paintwork a very smooth to touch feel which was noticeably different. This impressed me as it definately 'enhances' the finish not merely protects the shine from polishing as most LSP's (Last Step Products) do.

As you can see in the image below the light scratch on the rear bumper is much less noticeable and this is one point that impresses me with this product.



















*Ease Of Use:*

The bottle top is similar to some of the bottle tops Dodo Juice use and this makes it easy to squeeze a small amount of the sealant onto your applicator pad.



















Firstly I used a dry applicator to apply the sealant and the product spreads well and smoothly onto the paintwork, I found that 1 - 2 pea sized blobs was plenty for a panel, obviously dependent on size. I used circular motions with slight pressure to work the product in as it is more an AIO.
However with a dampened application application is made just that little bit easier to give a nice thin and even coat.
For removal I left the product for around 5 minutes and on removal I found it a little difficult, not hard but definately required a bit more buffing that I would like, so after trying it out on a few panels I found you should work panel by panel. Its was then easier to remove but not the easiest therefore I feel it doesnt quite live up to its 'removes easily and no hard rubbing' claims.










Not the easiest to remove but a nice gloss after










*Finish:*

The finish did impress me, for the test I have only applied one coat but for me there was a noticeable difference in the finish. The paintwork looks wet and glossy, a bit like an extra clear coat so a likeness to FK1000p in looks in my opinion. To touch the finish is much smoother and some light scratches masked so on the whole it is very hard to fault the finish.

Also note the alloys and tyres were cleaned with their wheel cleaner also as previously reviewed.























































Very slick and glossy










*Durability:*

On the front of the bottle it states 'lasts up to one year' I am skeptical to this statement however this is what a review is for so the maximum durability will be tested so updates to follow. You just may have to wait a long time for the test to finish!

*Value:*

Priced at £10.95 I do feel this is great value for what you get and more so if the durability is extremely good. At this price it is cheaper than many other products but it delivers a very nice finish which would be difficult to beat.

*Overall DW Rating:* *70%* (Subject to durability)
























*Conclusion:*

Overall the product is good but not outstanding, I feel it doesnt quite live up to its claims of 'removes easily' as I found it not as easy as many other products I have tried, so for me this is where it falls down. But in terms of the finish it definately came up trumps, the pictures dont fully do the product justice as the lighting was poor due to the weather but its visibly slick. At this price it is a product worth trying and the score could improve if its durability impresses.



















Thank you to Matt @ i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Envirocare Polymer Sealant Enviro Wax

*Price & Availablilty:*
£10.95 (incl VAT) 12 FL OZ (US)

*Available from Matt at i4detailing;*
http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/En...iro-Wax_1.html

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

• Keep The Earth Clean & Green
• Safe On Clear Coat
• Contains Carnauba
• No VOC's
• Biodegradable
• Smooths Rough Paint

An outstanding polish and wax formula that safely removes light contaminants, oxidation and blemishes to smooth out the painted surface.

Enviro-Wax is a unique blend of polymers that forms a durable protective coating and deep shine.

This product is compatible with EnviroCare Spray Detailer and will not be removed with Enviro-Wash under normal conditions.

*Packaging:*

The bottle itself has quite a nice shape, easy to hold and to use although more like a cosmetics bottle than a car care product, not saying its a bad thing though. Graphics and text are in line with the rest of the range making it easily identifiable. It does state that the product is actually a sealant even though it has wax in the name, confusing eh?

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

The bottle contains a green liquid which has absolutely no fragrance to it whatsoever. The liquid is quite thick and looks like it will spread nicely on the paint.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

This product is more a AIO type product which leaves behind a sealant at the same time, and as such I have had a look at the cutting and cleaning power of the product. Using small amounts on either a foam or microfibre applicator the product when worked in has a decent level of cut to it. It left the paintwork seriously smooth feeling and took away any feeling of roughness or any small blemishes. It doesn't need to be a heavy cut as it is a LSP type product but this one has enough that a paint cleanser would not be required beforehand.
You could go for wash and de-tar/decontamination straight to this product and be left with great results.

*Ease Of Use:*
The product comes with a really controlled flip top dispenser. This allows for the exact amount of product to be squeezed out and means less wastage of product. This is extrememly good as it allows for nice thin layers.









(allows for almost a full panel to be covered)

I tried this with both a foam and MF applicator and felt that using a foam applicator dry it was more difficult to use. It did not go a very long way and I felt I was using a large amount of product. To rectify this I used a small spray of QD which allowed the product to spead more evenly. Use adequate pressure and work in as this allows for full working and usage of the product.
Using a MF applicator was my preferred method as it is with most liquid products. I feel that the MF applicator allows for more bite when applying the product and a little goes a longer way.

This is a product which is bused panel by panel as if allowed to dry on it took a little persuasion in order to remove. I used a Poorboys Deluxe Towel as they have a little bite to them over the plush towels. If you work panel by panel this is a seriously easy product to work with,

*Finish:*
The main judgement factor of this product, how did it look once applied and removed? Well I can tell you I certainly was impressed. The paint was super smooth and looked it too. Also the EnviroWax fills light swirls and scratches to make them less noticable, a great selling point. 
This product added a nice slick shine with a bit of gloss thrown in. It's hard to describe but I did feel it added something to my finish. It was a typical sealant look with a little bit of wetness added. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.

The before pictures are as seen in the review for Envirocare Envirowash.

FINISH:









































Flake with that? Well maybe a wee bit evident.









*Durability:*
As Ed mentioned this product states that it lasts up to one year. But I see this a hard sell to live up to within the environement I drive.

Nearly 2000 miles on the product was still holding VERY strong. The look was extremely similar to first application and no looks had been lost. I was mostly impressed with the beading and sheeting present on the lower panels which for me are usually first to go. They were still like day one of application. I have however stripped this off as due to roadwors in my street I've had a mountain of tar I had to remove and Tardis took away the sealant left behind. I will be revisiting this.

*Value:*
At £10.95 for the bottle I think this product is a serious competitor within the market. It will be hard to beat at this price, as such it provides serious value for money as you will get numerous applications with 1 bottle.

Overall DW Rating: 75%









*Conclusion:*
Although the product did actually impress me it did not blow me away. Sure it went over and above my expectations but I felt certain factors and claims held it back. It was not as easy to remove as perhaps suggested compared to other sealants I have used. Also the claim of lasting up to one year is a big claim to make and I'm not sure of the validity of it.

In terms of finish though, this product is on to a winner, It is an AIO which delivers with style. Filling properties, lights abrasives and a great looking shine make it a top product in my book.
It certainly is one to try, as it gave me a serious finish with little time spent, I will be using it in future when I want the look but don't have all day to spend on my car.

Thank you to Matt @ i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.i4detailing.co.uk

And now the curveball...

I hope this is alright to completed the review. I thought about it and felt I would try and run a direct comparison with a couple of other products which I felt were pitched within the same market. So I began with taping up the bonnet in to 3 sections and decided on which products I would use.
The three products to be used are:
-Nielsen Chemicals Gold Plus
-Razeglaze Creme Perfection
-Envirocare EnviroWax










On the left we have Nielsen Chemicals Gold Plus:

BEFORE:









AFTER:









BEADING:









This product was seriously similar in terms of finish and smoothness of paint, however it had tighter beading and was a bit more difficult to use.

In the middle we have Razeglaze Creme Perfection:

BEFORE:









AFTER:









BEADING:









This was by far the easiest to use of the products and was on and off like a dream. About the same finish here perhaps a littler more gloss over wetness.

Lastly EnviroWax was on the right

BEFORE:









AFTER:

















BEADING:









This product is as reviewed above.

And so we will see how these all compare as time goes on. There is very little difference through pictures between the products. Beading is definetly different as can be seen.


----------

